

Ask HN: Has demand for web developers stopped growing? - techiferous

I noticed on indeed.com trends that the job postings that mentioned Ruby or JavaScript had somewhat leveled off this year.<p>I still sense that the market for web developers is strong, but has it slowed a bit?  What have others observed?<p>http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=ruby&#38;l=<p>http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=javascript&#38;l=<p>http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=%22web+developer%22&#38;l=<p>http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=startup&#38;l=
======
techiferous
Clickable links:

[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=ruby&l=](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=ruby&l=)

[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=javascript&l=](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=javascript&l=)

[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=%22web+developer%22&l=](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=%22web+developer%22&l=)

[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=startup&l=](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=startup&l=)

------
venturebros
A scary trend I am noticing is that more and more companies are looking for
unicorns (designer/developer) and more people are claiming to be unicorns even
though they cannot design their way out of a paper bag.

We may end up with websites and web apps that look like 1998 all over again.

~~~
devs1010
companies who rely on web ad postings to recruit probably don't have the
sharpest management. I think this may be just more a result of the fact that
everyone is trying to jump on the bandwagon again and there are some clueless
companies that don't know what they are looking for and just decide they need
a mythical candidate who can do everything for them. I'd be interested to know
if these are real software dev companies or just companies who "need someone
to do their website"

------
kls
No it has not, November and December are dead months for hiring, hiring
explodes in late January and February the fact that it is even close to level
in these months is a testament to it's popularity.

------
eschutte2
As the page you linked to says: '"HTML5" is the #1 job trend - the fastest
growing keyword found in online job postings - ahead of "MongoDB" in second
place and "iOS" in third place.'

------
devs1010
god indeed.com is awful lately, I've noticed it seems like just about every ad
on there is posted by a 3rd party recruiter, I've pretty much given up on
posted ads and started looking to get in touch with companies directly. If I'm
going to work with a recruiter, I'd rather find one I like rather than just
getting in touch with them through a job posting

